# Thoughts on the new Lief event (spoilers)



## pidge (Feb 23, 2018)

The link of ALL Images in the Lief Event - {{ https://imgur.com/a/3ztiR }}

I am so excited honestly omg I am kind of geeking out this event looks so beautiful nobody is gonna be able to pry pocket camp out my hands oof.
Just so you know, we're being handed some bloody amazing items I stG look at these


Spoiler: lookie lookie


























Now those arn't all the items that have been announced obviously but oh my god look at that swinging bench I want 10 of them (can you tell I'm excited omg). I kind of really love how often the new themes are coming out and how actually good they are because honestly Nintendo could not really care and just give out bad themes but I actually have really loved the past few?? Ok I'll stop now but just w  o     w I am in love.

Also this event will also bring us, new villagers, a new personality type and various other really cool things I'm not gonna go into because people have already covered them (':


----------



## J087 (Feb 23, 2018)

Better catch a lot of ladybugs than. 
I'm guessing it will start within 5 days, seeing how the snow will soon disappear.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 23, 2018)

The items are so cute! Can't wait


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 23, 2018)

That flower crown is gorgeous.  I'm super excited about this event. c:


----------



## Sowelu (Feb 23, 2018)

My first thought is, I hope we can craft duplicates!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 23, 2018)

“Nintendo, I shrunk the campsite”

But still, it looks like we need to add some nature in our campsite.


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 23, 2018)

Ohboyohboyohboy!!!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 23, 2018)

These might just be my favorite event items to date, though the crystal items may come in a very close second. I'm very excited to use these items in my camp. I'm also excited that we will see ladybugs in our gardens! I only wish we could see ladybugs and butterflies in the garden all year round!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 24, 2018)

While these are really cute, I wish it was still brown based instead of white, and that the stones of the fountain were actual brick tones so it'd match the look I want. =[ Still very cute, and I hope to be able to get most of them! While I hate these events I like how much more opportunity to help and interact with everyone that it gives us! =D


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 24, 2018)

I think these are really cute! But I think we need some different types of events. Rather than the "Do things for your villagers and they give you special materials for crafting limited edition items" and "grow flowers to catch rare creatures to then trade for rare limited edition items" events. They are getting stale if you ask me.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 25, 2018)

*gasp* they’re so aesthetic I’m gonna cry


----------



## J087 (Feb 26, 2018)

Get your nets out. Tomorrow (27th) Leif wil arrive.


----------



## Marte (Feb 26, 2018)

Yaaaaaaaaaaas! Leif you rock ✧


----------



## Megan. (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm really excited for this event, the items are all super cute and I love the flower crown. 
The items will go really nicely with the white tree house!


----------



## tsukune_713 (Feb 26, 2018)

they look good  im excited for this event, i like these type more anyways


----------



## Foreversacredx (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm very excited!


----------



## Whisboi (Feb 26, 2018)

I’m loving the flower crown and those water features! I love how often they’re cranking out events- and they all give awesome items!


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 26, 2018)

now if only they would make the camp bigger for all this event stuff >.>


----------



## Antonio (Feb 26, 2018)

When is the event?


----------



## J087 (Feb 27, 2018)

FYI: If your game keeps crashing when catching bugs, make sure you read Nintendo's announcement.


----------



## Ezamoosh (Feb 27, 2018)

...why don't the flower canals fit the campsite edges. >_>


----------



## Biyaya (Feb 27, 2018)

The ladybugs look like candy.

And all the items are really neat! I was surprised that I'd like an event as much as the last so soon. Also, I was planning to do a hippie theme after the gothic carnival thing I've got going on now, so this works out splendidly. :3


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 27, 2018)

I like the items because their scenery is in motion vut to me I feel like they made the catchrate worse. I'm having difficulty successfully catching the yellow ladybugs, which imo shouldn't be an issue. If the catchrate for them is this bad then the more rarer creatures for this event will be even more difficult to catch!


----------



## joelmm (Feb 28, 2018)

Yellow ladybugs catch rate is awful for me. Only I catch 10 from 40 or 50 attempts.


----------



## Sheando (Mar 1, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> I like the items because their scenery is in motion vut to me I feel like they made the catchrate worse. I'm having difficulty successfully catching the yellow ladybugs, which imo shouldn't be an issue. If the catchrate for them is this bad then the more rarer creatures for this event will be even more difficult to catch!



Same. It feels like they improved the catch rate for one event to keep players around, then reverted back to the original catch rate. Yellow ladybugs only spawn about 40% of the time, and I only catch one in every 3-4 ladybugs, which means I have to plant about 10 yellow flowers to get one yellow ladybug.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 1, 2018)

Yeah because like in the butterfly challenge I can’t plant out my whole garden and in this event I can’t play ever day I’m finding the low catch rate really stressful and disheartening. It’s nit as bad as the butterflies but it’s much harder than the bats. And I really like the canals.


----------



## Charmed (Mar 1, 2018)

I feel like I'm the only one without the horrible catch rate of yellow ladybugs. The catch rate wasn't bad for me at all. I also think that the catch rate will be much better if that yellow ladybug is shared by a friend.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 1, 2018)

Charmed said:


> I feel like I'm the only one without the horrible catch rate of yellow ladybugs. The catch rate wasn't bad for me at all. I also think that the catch rate will be much better if that yellow ladybug is shared by a friend.


I’ve definteoy noticed that shared lady bugs are easier to catch too!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 2, 2018)

Finished off my pinks just working on finishing up my yellows, READY FOR THE SECOND HALF! I figure there will be a spring background since there was a foreground and I'm ready for it! =D I love how the lavender looks in it the most.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 2, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Finished off my pinks just working on finishing up my yellows, READY FOR THE SECOND HALF! I figure there will be a spring background since there was a foreground and I'm ready for it! =D I love how the lavender looks in it the most.


Oh of course silly me I already paid tickets for a flowery background because I wanted it matching. Maaaan.


----------



## J087 (Mar 3, 2018)

Phase 2 is coming up on Sunday.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm getting tired of gardening events and I never finish them anyway... It's nice that they fixed catch rates from the Rover event, but I hate the fact that I get more white flowers than the yellow ones from camper requests when I can easily just buy them. Yeah I know they do that so it's not super easy, but for every 5 requests I do, I get like 1 or 2 yellow flowers and it's really killing my determination.

I'm still going to try but not as much as I used to for the previous gardening events.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 3, 2018)

SpookyMemes said:


> I'm getting tired of gardening events and I never finish them anyway... It's nice that they fixed catch rates from the Rover event, but I hate the fact that I get more white flowers than the yellow ones from camper requests when I can easily just buy them. Yeah I know they do that so it's not super easy, but for every 5 requests I do, I get like 1 or 2 yellow flowers and it's really killing my determination.
> 
> I'm still going to try but not as much as I used to for the previous gardening events.



Exactly!  I'm confused as to why it's so hard to get yellow flowers.  I don't remember struggling so much to get red gothic roses in the last event.  It makes no sense.


----------



## Xme (Mar 3, 2018)

Does part 2 only have one set of flowers but two colors of ladybugs?


----------



## Bcat (Mar 3, 2018)

OK so, by some miracle I actually finished all getting all the rewards for yellow and pink ladybugs today??? 
So I’ve been able to start hoarding yellow seeds to trade them for pink ones (like the event info says you can do)
Here’s hoping the second half goes well. That’s where it usually goes downhill for me in these events


----------



## Xme (Mar 3, 2018)

Bcat said:


> OK so, by some miracle I actually finished all getting all the rewards for yellow and pink ladybugs today???
> So I’ve been able to start hoarding yellow seeds to trade them for pink ones (like the event info says you can do)
> Here’s hoping the second half goes well. That’s where it usually goes downhill for me in these events



Someone correct me if I’m wrong, but I think you need to collect the yellow flowers to trade for the new seeds. So you should plant plant plant and collect all the yellow flowers so you can trade.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 3, 2018)

Bcat said:


> OK so, by some miracle I actually finished all getting all the rewards for yellow and pink ladybugs today???
> So I’ve been able to start hoarding yellow seeds to trade them for pink ones (like the event info says you can do)
> Here’s hoping the second half goes well. That’s where it usually goes downhill for me in these events



You have to trade the yellow flowers for pink ones?!  Now I'm certain I'll never get all the items.  I'm very close to finishing the yellow ladybugs, but this news makes me discouraged.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 3, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You have to trade the yellow flowers for pink ones?!  Now I'm certain I'll never get all the items.  I'm very close to finishing the yellow ladybugs, but this news makes me discouraged.


I don’t think you have to. It’s an option


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 3, 2018)

Bcat said:


> I don’t think you have to. It’s an option



Oh.  Really?  Huh, I'd better read up on that.  What an inconvenient feature...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 3, 2018)

Looks like its time for me to use my Itunes card for this.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 3, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh.  Really?  Huh, I'd better read up on that.  What an inconvenient feature...



Xme was right! I checked again and you can trade yellow flowers for pink seeds, so I’ve been growing a bunch of yellow flowers for that reason. 
And don’t worry, I’ll share the yellow ladybugs with you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 3, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Xme was right! I checked again and you can trade yellow flowers for pink seeds, so I’ve been growing a bunch of yellow flowers for that reason.
> And don’t worry, I’ll share the yellow ladybugs with you



Thanks hun. <3


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 3, 2018)

The best way to get yellow seeds is to share your lady bugs with friends. I have more yellow seeds than I could possibly plant in this event just from sharing what I've caught. These events really are much easier and more fun the more you share, and they've included a little message to remind users to share their butterflies too!


----------



## Xme (Mar 3, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You have to trade the yellow flowers for pink ones?!  Now I'm certain I'll never get all the items.  I'm very close to finishing the yellow ladybugs, but this news makes me discouraged.



You don?t have to, I think you?ll still get pink flower seeds from doing requests and giving lady bugs. I think it?s just an extra boost to trade yellow flowers and get a bunch of pink seeds. I?ll come share some lady bugs right now!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 3, 2018)

Xme said:


> You don’t have to, I think you’ll still get pink flower seeds from doing requests and giving lady bugs. I think it’s just an extra boost to trade yellow flowers and get a bunch of pink seeds. I’ll come share some lady bugs right now!



Thank you so much!  I've gotten all the yellow ladybugs I need.  Now I have to cross my fingers and hope I can get the rest of the items...


----------



## Bcat (Mar 3, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Thank you so much!  I've gotten all the yellow ladybugs I need.  Now I have to cross my fingers and hope I can get the rest of the items...



Grow all the yellow flowers you can in the meantime to get a boost on pink seeds! I’ve got around 30 stockpiled as of right now.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 4, 2018)

Ok wow.  Now I'm very glad that I hoarded 40 yellow flowers.  I have tons of pink seeds now.  I'm a bit worried about actually catching the ladybugs, though.  I've seen people complaining about the catch rates. :/


----------



## joelmm (Mar 4, 2018)

I kept more than 100 yellow flowers for the second part of the event. Now it's easier.


----------



## shunishu (Mar 4, 2018)

the spawn and capture rates for the jewel bugs seem so low :/  having rover flashbacks


----------

